# Apple Pie



## shtrdave (Oct 9, 2011)

Posted here because other side dish not sure where it would have went.

With it being Cider time around here that mean mixing up the Apple Pie, the recipe given to me is:

2 gallons of cider (Most of it is pasteurized now)

1 Gallon Apple juice

4 cups of sugar ( I use raw or unrefined, and have used brown sugar with good taste)

Cinnamon sticks ( I use 3 inch ones and ad a few to each bottle)

1 Bottle Everclear (750ml)

Chill Apple Juice, warm cider on stove just under boiling,(*See precaution below) *until all the sugar is dissolved, remove from heat add cinnamon sticks and then the cold apple juice allow to come to room temp before adding the Everclear as you don't want the kicker (Alcohol) evaporating away from the warm mix.

Divide into bottles and put a few of the cinnamon stick from the mix in each bottle. I use larger bottles, old screw top wine bottles work well and have put in into the plastic apple juice bottles also I keep it in the fridge but it is good warm also, and although I have not tried a friend that makes it a lot says you can put it in the freezer and the alcohol keeps it from freezing. ( I may need to try this)

*Here is your precaution, if you use fresh unpasteurized cider I would recommend boiling it to cook any bacteria or nasties out of it*. *I have never used unpasteurized cider for this only to drink fresh. So I do not know if unpasteurized cider will ferment in this recipe if not boiled for a period of time*.

Everclear is 190 proof I believe, you may find something to sub with, we don't have it in PA, lucky I am only about 40 minutes from MD where they do sell it.


----------



## rstr hunter (Oct 9, 2011)

I've had that here, but never made it.  A great fall drink. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## smokeamotive (Oct 9, 2011)

So is this about like beer or stronger like Schnapps?


----------



## roller (Oct 9, 2011)

It sounds alot like what the Sweds call Gluck (spelling). Its real good...


----------



## shtrdave (Oct 9, 2011)

Not a big Schnapps person, but it would be closer to it. you are putting slightly over 3 cups of alcohol to 3 gallons of cider/juice.You taste the apple/cinnamon and you get that little hit of the alcohol taste at the end.


----------



## smokeamotive (Oct 9, 2011)

Beer--5% by volume

Schnapps 60 Proof

Bourbon etc 80 proof and up

Everclear 180 Proof?


----------

